# blue ringed octopus



## percey39 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi i was just wondering if any one could shed some light on wether you can legally keep these?
I have searched for a couple of weeks now for the information on the net, but i cant find anything that gives a definitive answer or information on who to call.
I am in the process of finishing my salt water tank and its 100% escape proof for this reason.
Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Regards Aaron


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/octopii-139733

There was some good info in here, but not specifically on blue-ringed. 

Yes, you can keep them. I had one when I was young, but he was wild-caught. I'm not sure about breeders.


----------



## percey39 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah i have read a lot about the requirements. I had found an artical which said amazing amazon used to sell them but that thread is quite old.
I would imagine there would not be many breeders around for these guys, especially considering their short life span if they were wild caught. 
Thanks for the info


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmmm...... are there any legalities when it comes to recreational fishing and octupus? Do you have to release? Can you take for food?

I have not heard of any restrictions in keeping them in caprivity. Just come down to Port Philip Bay...... 

they are all around Mornington, Mt Eliza etc. Marine animals in aquariums are majority wild caught anyway??


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe not majority caught, Jay, but things like blue-ringed octopus probably would be. 

Octopus don't have a long lifespan anyway, only 1-2 years.


----------



## percey39 (Jul 22, 2010)

There are a fair few around the rock pools down here as well. I have thought about taking a couple but decided against it and thought i would buy one instead. If you can legally collect them then i would grab a trio as they are everywhere at the right time of year.
My only concern was food for them. I would get crabs every fortnight from the local beaches and as i read kristy in your thread shrimp and fish.


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 22, 2010)

percey39 said:


> i would grab a trio



Very carefully...... :lol:


----------



## percey39 (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha extremely carefully. I am having very interesting talks with the other half about these guy's at the moment. I had the same when i got my first elapid though so im pretty sure i will win!!!!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 22, 2010)

Aaron, we just got lucky that ours lasted so long - we knew absolutely nothing about them. I don't know how he survived in our care as long as he did! 

I think taking one from the wild wouldn't be a problem. But, as octopus are typically solitary animals, I would suggest having one, not a trio.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 22, 2010)

Local fishing regs would apply depending on your area. 

For instance, collection of octopus along the rock platforms is banned in Sydney Harbour 
Refer second last point
Saltwater fishing rules - Prohibited methods and activities | NSW Department of Primary Industries

Yes, I know that link doesn't relate to Victorians, but it's an example of what you need to be aware of if you intend to catch your own. 
(and while we're here it's a heads-up to Sydney-siders thinking of collection)


----------



## percey39 (Jul 22, 2010)

I understand what your saying Kristy but as my tank is so large i assumed that they would be fine in there. The tank is 6'x3'x4' and wasnt too sure if you could keep more than one in there, I will have a better look into that side of things.
Also cheers for that sock puppet i will ring our authorities and ask.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 22, 2010)

if you want to keep them legally call your local fisheries and or wildlife department


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Such a HUGE tank for an itty bitty octopus lol......


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Such a HUGE tank for an itty bitty octopus lol......


 
Not compared to the ocean


----------



## percey39 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Such a HUGE tank for an itty bitty octopus lol......


 
Yeah thats it, if not i can swap with my mate and get his smaller one lol its still pretty big for something the size of a golf ball. The other tank is 4'x2'x3' so still big for it. Not quite as big as the ocean still lol. I just love when they dart off with their rings glowing. That was my reasoning behind grabbing my mates biggest tank.


----------



## percey39 (Jul 22, 2010)

Also would love to hear of other peoples experiences with keeping these guy's


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jul 22, 2010)

i kept them years ago when i had a a large salt water tank - they have short life spans so if you want to keep them u always need to beware of there age one year i even breed them but i sold them to a bloke down the road withmy tank set up and all my other fish in there (the first oner i had his name was flasher ) i found my at the rocks off north narrabeen and i had this thing at one stage for them ! great little pets hard to see and hard to keep make sure your tank is secure and i hope you dont have kids around as well, but they are a great pet if you can find them i will one day get some more when i have the time to look after a salt water tank again -


----------



## percey39 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have no kids, so i have got that up my sleave. The top i have made there is no way that one could escape. The age and life span are the only off putting things about them. What did you house with it if you dont mind me asking? It would be good to be able to use this tank for something else as well. At the moment im looking at getting some starfish for in there as well.


----------



## bump73 (Jul 22, 2010)

I caught one fishing a couple of months ago and seriously contemplated setting up a tank for it. The colour on these guys is unbelievable, I told my mate who owns an aquarium shop and he was spewing i didn't bring it up to him as he gets people asking about them all the time.

Ben


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 22, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> i kept them years ago when i had a a large salt water tank - they have short life spans so if you want to keep them u always need to beware of there age one year i even breed them but i sold them to a bloke down the road withmy tank set up and all my other fish in there (the first oner i had his name was flasher ) i found my at the rocks off north narrabeen and i had this thing at one stage for them ! great little pets hard to see and hard to keep make sure your tank is secure and i hope you dont have kids around as well, but they are a great pet if you can find them i will one day get some more when i have the time to look after a salt water tank again -



how did you get them past the larval stage


----------



## percey39 (Jul 22, 2010)

They look unreal, thanks for the photo to Ben. I have seen a few that have had me almost drooling down here.


----------



## sandswimmer (Jul 22, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Maybe not majority caught, Jay, but things like blue-ringed octopus probably would be.
> 
> Octopus don't have a long lifespan anyway, only 1-2 years.



95% of marine fish sold in aquariums are wild caught. Only a few species of clowns, cardinals and damsels are captive bred. Oh and sea horses and a few inverts


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 23, 2010)

sandswimmer said:


> 95% of marine fish sold in aquariums are wild caught. Only a few species of clowns, cardinals and damsels are captive bred. Oh and sea horses and a few inverts


correct its amazing what they are breeding now but still way to many are wild caught.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 23, 2010)

Do they go well in a salad??

I've caught them before and as mentioned are absolutely spectacular when annoyed! It's like someone has flicked an electrical switch, the colour is extraordinary!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 23, 2010)

sandswimmer said:


> 95% of marine fish sold in aquariums are wild caught. Only a few species of clowns, cardinals and damsels are captive bred. Oh and sea horses and a few inverts



Sorry, it didn't take me long on google to realise you're right. Which is why it's much more environmentally friendly to go diving, instead :lol:



moosenoose said:


> Do they go well in a salad??
> 
> I've caught them before and as mentioned are absolutely spectacular when annoyed! It's like someone has flicked an electrical switch, the colour is extraordinary!


 
We used to poke our guy occasionally and watch him light up  Gee, he looked good, though


----------



## percey39 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kristy you are making me very jealous right now


----------



## Metalbeard (Jul 23, 2010)

All this talk about Blue Ringed Octopus made me youtube it. 
[video=youtube;SNxJwCGJtsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNxJwCGJtsA[/video]


----------



## percey39 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah that video shows you just how incredible they are.


----------



## nicman72 (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful creatures, but only for looking at! Cheers for the vid Metalbeard
Nic


----------



## Tristan (Jul 23, 2010)

that video is wrong, that only shows them being along the south coast of aus, i used to live in port headland and we use to go occy hunting at low tide and we have seen those guys i was young almost grabbed one before dad stopped me after a poke with a stick he light up like a light bulb very cool


----------



## percey39 (Jul 23, 2010)

They are found throughout the entire coast line of australia


----------



## nicman72 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, I thought that distribution map looked a bit dodgy...; I've seen one at Point Cartwright, Mooloolaba. Didn't show Qld at all.
Nic


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 23, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> Beautiful creatures, but only for looking at!



(and poking)


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 23, 2010)

Well you didn't hear this from me but if you tie a few empty coke cans to some fishing line and hang them beneath a pier or similar you should find some in there in a couple of days. Octopus can squeeze through almost any gap, the only thing that stops them is the size of their beak.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 23, 2010)

Jimbobulan said:


> Well you didn't hear this from me but if you tie a few empty coke cans to some fishing line and hang them beneath a pier or similar you should find some in there in a couple of days. Octopus can squeeze through almost any gap, the only thing that stops them is the size of their beak.


 
But how do you get them out of the coke can again?


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG i just searched on you tube for vids and came across a video of a peacock mantis shrimp KILLING a blue 
ringed octopus!


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 23, 2010)

> But how do you get them out of the coke can again?


Carefuly! LOL but seriously carefuly. Nah you just put the can in a bucket you can seal with sea water then put the can in the prepared tank and it will eventually leave on its own. Don't even need to touch it
You didnt hear that from me either


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 23, 2010)

mantis shrimps are amazing


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2010)

giglamesh said:


> mantis shrimps are amazing


 Until they keep you awake hitting the glass of the tank all night!!! They are amazing animals and I have kept Mantis & Pistol shrimp, they are amazing and usually considered pests in marine aquariums. I did play a part many years ago in keeping Mantis as pets and have posted my experiences in the Marine Aquarium world, but that was before Herps!. ..

I have a funny story (sorry to hijak) & some may know that I was fully into marines years ago...I always wanted an octopus, which my local supplier knew..one day they called me and said "Scott we have a beautiful octopus if you want it"! I jumped at it and purchased for a minimal fee...Brought this amazing little specimen home and acclimatised it into my 6ft mini-reef system...He took off like a rocket into the rocks/corals...and I never saw him again!!! PMSL.....next time I would keep one in a small tank that let mer actually enjoy it!!! Blue ringed Octopi are amazing, I find it interesting that they seem to be found in numbers in Victoria...you guys are lucky!!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 23, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> ...and I never saw him again!!!



That's hilarious :lol:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> That's hilarious :lol:


Definitely an anti-climax...LOL


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 23, 2010)

what kind of octopus was it a blue ring


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2010)

giglamesh said:


> what kind of octopus was it a blue ring


No it wasn't a Blue Ringed, I really don't know what kind it was, as there are so many..I was just so keen to get one and this little guy was found in some live rock by my mates at the shop and they told me about it....
That's how you get the mantis shrimp...the "live" rock comes in in boxes to the shops and the shrimp who lived n the rock bail out as they are not fully submerged in water anymore and we used to find them in the bags that held the live rock in. That's when it gave me the idea to keep these beautiful little shrimp as pets....The shops used to kill them and feed them to the fish, because they are considered pests as they kill fish and other invertebrate in tanks. I love these little guys and kept them solitary tanks and published my experiences, which then inspired others! I think they are a smart and fascinating animal and I used to hand feed many that I had "tamed" (says loosely) to accept a feed from me. BUT if you have ever had a whack by a full grown mantis..now that's an experience...they say it's the equivalent of "off memory" .22 calibre gun shot. Amazing creatures!!!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 23, 2010)

SM, pics?


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have heard stories of them smashing through their tanks? Is this true?


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> SM, pics?


Kristy "I think" this may have been before I had a digital, not to sure.... but i will search the archives as we do have a few towers in storage which I do need to get pics off.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> I have heard stories of them smashing through their tanks? Is this true?


Jay, this is alleged, but I have never personally experienced it Thank God!  
This "myth" although maybe true, must have been from a BIG mantis in a tank with really thin aquarium glass. I had a mantis grow to 20cm and it never cracked the glass, that's a BIG Mantis, you could eat that on the BBQ....which I didn't, I sold it, it was a pet that I loved!!!! But i'm sure it wopukld be yummy! I also used to have Lobsters in captivity, BUT never ate them...although I do love Lobbies!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 23, 2010)

20cm?!?!?!?1 Thats crazy!

I think they would make intrigueing pets.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 23, 2010)

Scott, I saw a lobster in a restaurant (still alive) in Da Nang recently that was, seriously, the size and thickness of my thigh :shock: I'm no Twiggy, either. So colourful, too. Looked awesome.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 23, 2010)

And tasty.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Scott, I saw a lobster in a restaurant (still alive) in Da Nang recently that was, seriously, the size and thickness of my thigh :shock: I'm no Twiggy, either. So colourful, too. Looked awesome.


Kristy my sweet, A lady NEVER discloses the size of her thigh, like a man never discloses the length if his D***! LOL.
Seriously though, I have seen some massive shrimps in Asia and as most animals, the smaller is the sweeter, the same as here with crayfish! 
20cm is not that long Jay that's ONLY 6"...lol  Must have been an Asian import Mantis.... Joking of course mate.... 
He was a big fella and they are fascinating for sure. Just reminiscing before, I said to the Family i'm getting another Mantis...which I will tomorrow, pics on the way "IF I can get one at such short notice". I'm FULLY physch'ed as they were a special part of my life and worth recapturing as they are intriguing Jay!!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 23, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> ] the smaller is the sweeter...



I think perhaps the opposite is true with thighs...

That's so exciting that you're just up and getting another one! Pics please!!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey, Scott - where's the mantis?


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 24, 2010)

mantises cracking glass has been documented a few times it normally happens when they are killing there pray or excavating there burrow in the rock and hitting the bottom of the tank. 
i have a tank setup for a mantis but have yet to acquire one as most places kill them or toss them if found. they have the most complex eyes in the world being able to see in, i think 17 different colour spectrum


----------



## percey39 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just thought i would share some of the infomation i have received from the authorities in victoria. A permit is required to keep this species and the permits are extremely hard to obtain due to the risks involved with keeping the blue ringed octopus. If you wish to keep them you have to contact the fisheries officer and ask to obtain this permit.


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 26, 2010)

Hay percey? 

How much ( if you dont mind me asking) did the tank setup set you back?

Ive been thinking about setting up a marine fish tank, but have been concerned about maintenance and controlling the water


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 26, 2010)

Bryan Fry told me that they are not kept well in captivity.


----------



## percey39 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sturdy said:


> Hay percey?
> 
> How much ( if you dont mind me asking) did the tank setup set you back?
> 
> Ive been thinking about setting up a marine fish tank, but have been concerned about maintenance and controlling the water



Hey mate, i bought my tank, stand, sump, pump, a tidal type thing ( lol ) and all the filters and cooler off a mate who quit keeping fish a few years ago. I paid 700 for the whole lot, but i did get quotes off the a store and they gave me a price of $1500 for 700L x 300D x 450H without a cooler and was only the tank and set up nothing else included. 
Maintenance is pretty full on for these guy's as i have talked to a guy who owned them and was told you have to change around 20% of the water every couple of days to keep these guys going strong.
My mate kept fish only got out of it as he said they are a lot of work and his back could not handle it any more.


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 26, 2010)

i have set up a 48cm cube marine tank. only got wet two days ago and have spent 900 on it so far still have a load to buy as well. as for water changes go with a good skimmer 1/4 volume changes once a fortnight are enough


----------



## percey39 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a skimmer in my set up as well but was told to change every 2 to a 4 days. The person i have spoken to has kept these guys for a few years now.


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 26, 2010)

waste of time imho ask anyone in marine aquaria forums


----------



## percey39 (Jul 26, 2010)

Fair enough chief i will look into it


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 26, 2010)

100% weekly or fortnightly on systems under 35 gal will see good improvements in small tanks. 
do you use natural see water or artificial?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 26, 2010)

From memory we were doing a 3/4 water 2-3 times per week. natural sea water.


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 26, 2010)

wow you change your water alot not one person i know would do it that much


----------



## percey39 (Jul 26, 2010)

I will be using artificial water in mine its over 40 minutes to a beach for me


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 26, 2010)

gig - if you read back through the thread you will see that we had no idea about keeping the octopus that we had!! But he lived for 12mths so I now realise that something we were doing was working. We water changed that often because we noticed he was happier with new water, and we could walk out the back door with some buckets and get some


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 26, 2010)

percey39 said:


> I will be using artificial water in mine its over 40 minutes to a beach for me


 ah k just out of curiosity is the person who told you that you have to change water that often, by any chance the person you buy your asw from


----------



## percey39 (Jul 26, 2010)

nope, just someone i got talking to when inquiring about permits for this species. I understand your suspicion though


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 26, 2010)

i wanted a small tank for clown fish and some live rocks...
only about 40L or so
I was told a i would have to do a 1/4 water change every 3 to 4 weeks. 
for only 2 or 3 clowns. 

Would this be correct?


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 26, 2010)

if it was only clowns that would do. wouldn't be ideal but would suffice


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 26, 2010)

Well i would like to go bigger as i heard its more forgiving and easier to care for having a large setup rather than a small...


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 26, 2010)

yep the more water volume the easier it is to maintain good parameters as fluctuations will happen really quickly in a small tank.


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 26, 2010)

that being said there are people that keep tanks of less than 5 litres successfully with some amazing corals


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 27, 2010)

finally i have been able to source a mantis i pick it up next Tuesday night its a Gonodactylus smithii about 4cm long so not very big but this species only gets to about 9cm heres a generic photo of one best of all its free


----------



## butters (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is one I used to have so they do get bigger. I had another one about 30% percent bigger again but have no picks next to anything showing scale. Both of these could smash their way out of your average tupperware container and thin glass such as a wine glass (good party trick) but neither could break an actual fish tank.


Blue rings aren't really that difficult to keep and I have bred them in an aquarium myself before. Even raised some of the offspring to adult size. As long as water quality is good and attention is paid to keeping the temperature lower they can be very resilient.


Cheers Andrew


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 27, 2010)

is that a peacock or smitthi


----------



## butters (Jul 27, 2010)

Depends on which species you call a Peacock Mantis. There are a number that go under that common name. Both _Gonodactylus smithii_ and _ Odontodactylus scyallarus_ get called Peacocks.

The picture you posted up is _Odontodactylus scyallarus_ as is the photo I posted.


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 27, 2010)

oh lol my bad


----------

